# Right Now® Onyx mineral



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Can someone tell me the differance in these?

This is what I'm using now, it was all the feed store had in stock.

http://www.cargill.com/feed/species...ight-now-minerals/right-now-emerald/index.jsp

This is the one I want to order next time.

http://www.cargill.com/feed/species/beef-cattle/Products/right-now-minerals/right-now-onyx/index.jsp

All the guy at the feed store could tell me was "we sell a lot of it".

Sam


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

It seems most dairy goat people that use cargill are getting the right-now-onyx brand. It's what we use.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Right No Emerald is meant for grazing cattle in the pasture. Onyx is meant for wintering over cattle. I cannot remember the ratio of minerals but I looked one time... I am thinking the Onyx has more copper and selenium. Either of them is inhaled by the goats here.
Tam


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

This is information taken from product information distributed by Cargill and copyrighted in 2008.

Calcium: Emerald 15-18%, Onyx 13-15%
Phosporus: Emerald 6.0%, Onyx 8.0%
Salt: Emerald 20-22%, Onyx 14-16%
Sodium: Emerald 7.2-8.5%, Onyx 5.3-6.5%
Magnesium: Emerald 2.5%, Onyx 2.0%
Potassium: Emerald 1.0%, Onyx 1.0%
Copper: Both 2,500 PPM
Iodine: Both 200 PPM
Selenium: Both 26 PPM
Zinc: Emerald 6,000 PPM, Onyx 5,000 PPM
Vitamin A: Emerald 300,00 IU/LB, Onyx 100,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D: Emerald 30,000 IU/LB, Onyx 10,000 IU/LB
Vitamin E: Emerald 300 IU/LB, Onyx 100 IU/LB

In addition, Emerald is produced in three medicated varities while Onyx contains "organic trace minerals & organic selenium."

In another post, I enumerated the differences between the Onyx and Bronze blends of Right now minerals. http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=23999.0


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

And just because one has more of this or that means little. I look at the salt content. Goats go to their mineral for salt. When they've had enough, they've had enough. So looking at these two... when they've had *100%* of their desire for the Emerald, they'd have only had *75%* of their desire for the Onyx. So you need to adjust all the other numbers accordingly.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, my goats are just picky. They won't touch any of the Right Now minerals so I still have to drive 60 miles round trip to get them Techmaster, which they will eat. I was so hoping to force them to like the one sold right here in town but no go.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Goat Town said:


> In addition, Emerald is produced in three medicated varities while Onyx contains "organic trace minerals & organic selenium."


The term "organic" is not meant in the same way as, "organic feed" would be with this instance. The definition of organic that they are using is the chemistry term organic, in other words the mineral is attached to an organic compound, rather than an inorganic one. I hope that makes sense. If not, let me know.


----------

